# Ayuda, despuesde instalar ... problema con las particiones

## dark_sasuke

Weno he instalado gentoo de nuevo, despues de formatear la PC para reodernar mejor las particiones y he vuelto a seguir el manual al pie de la letra (ya lo instale una vez y todo a la perfeccion) pero esta vez al arrancarlo me dice algo de filesystem couldn't not fixed  :Sad:  .. o algo asi y eso me lo dice siempre a la particion "ROOT" o "/" .... y pues ya he reinstalado varias veces pero nada no se soluciona :/ 

Ayuda!! por favor  :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

Asegúrate de...

1.- Compilar el kernel con soporte para el tipo de formato que usa la partición.

2.- Compilar el kernel con soporte para tu controladora de discos.

----------

## dark_sasuke

El kernel lo he compilado con genkernel, desde el LiveCD de gentoo .... y si pense en eso entonces hice "genkernel all --menuconfig" ... pero tenia soporte para ext3 y para mi tipo de disco. ...

----------

## agdg

genkernel no es perfecto, y puede que no halla compilado todo lo necesario. Yo me aseguraría que entre los drivers compilados por genkernel esté el de tu controladora de disco. En una máquina en la que instalé gentoo y use genkernel, me compilo una de las controladoras que tenía la mb pero no la otra ¿adivinas donde tenía conectado el HDD? Y los errores que tenía eran muy similares a los que indicas. Al final me toco compilar a mano el kernel.

Aunque no se mucho del tema, solo por curiosidad... ¿cual es tu controladora de disco (lspci)?

----------

## kalandraka

Buenas,

Por defecto, el genkernel no activa los File System ext2,(Second Extended).

Si tienes /boot con ext2, deberas activarlos *.

----------

## dark_sasuke

Pues al final he empezado de nuevo y todo se a solucionado, mi teoria es que el Gparted no particiona bien los discos, porque los particione con la herramienta que da el handbook y si funciono, Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mi teoria es que el Gparted no particiona bien los discos, porque los particione con la herramienta que da el handbook y si funciono

 

Puede que si, pero si por una casualidad has ejecutado gparted contra alguna partición que estuviera montada no te funcionará como tu esperas, esto puede pasar de varias formas pero la mas frecuente es ejecutarla desde una distro o un liveCD de esos que por defecto montan todo lo que esté a su alcance.

----------

## Luciernaga

Efectivamente, este es un problema de usuarios provinentes de Win que tienen en mente crear particiones con aplicaciones de terceros (lléase GPARTED) y olvidan que es más efectivo crear particiones "NATIVAS" ..., gparted casi siempre me dió problemas de alguna forma con espacios de disco inhabilitados para otros sistemas, por ejemplo gentoo ...

Cuando tenemos disponible FDISK en la LiveCD y nunca, nunca, nunca, me ha fallado ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## dark_sasuke

Weno yo no vengo de windows   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   .... yo vengo de debian y como no queria quedarme sin navegar y chatear mientras lo instalaba pues lo iba a instalar desde el LiveCD y teniendo el Gparted pues ... xD

----------

## Txema

Acabo de pasar uno de los peores días de mi vida por ocurrirseme la feliz idea de particionar con gparted... madre mía qué peligro, esta aplicación debería estar fuera de portage y prohibida por la ONU xDDDDD

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

